# Mozilla-Firefox für alle User in deutsch

## Tinitus

Hallo Forum,

wie kann ich den Firefox für alle User in Deutsch einstellen?

Mit dem Language Switcher geht das immer nur für einen User.

G. Roland

----------

## leo2k

zwischenfrage:

wie stellt man überhaupt die sprache in firefox ein?

ich benutze die binary version

gruß leo

----------

## a_n_d_i

Hi,

lade Dir das deutsche Sprachpaket runter: 

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.2/linux-i686/xpi/de-DE.xpi

und dann im Firefox als Datei ausfueren und installieren.

firefox starten mit:

```

firefox -UILocale tr-TR -contentLocale TR

```

dann sollte alles tun.

Gruss

Andi

----------

## slick

http://firefox.uni-duisburg.de/sprachpaket.php

Bei anderen Versionen als 1.0.2 die Download-URL entsprechend anpassen.

EDIT: arg... sekunden zu spät  :Sad: 

----------

## fuchur

hi

Edit 17:04 31.03.05 URL vom Sprachpaket geändert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie kann ich den Firefox für alle User in Deutsch einstellen? 
> 
> 

 

Edit 18:22 31.03.05 geht einfacher mit "-install-global-extension"

Probieren mal:

Spracherweiterung herunterladen ""http://tinyurl.com/6l9jx

als root:

```

firefox -install-global-extension /path/zu/de-DE.xpi

```

Und dann noch in der Datei "/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/firefox-l10n.js"

en-US durch de-DE ersetzen.

Bei Firefox 1.0.2 funktioniert das bei mir ohne probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> firefox starten mit:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Wenn der user das sprachpacket installiert hat kannst du auch

in die adressleiste "about:config" eingeben und die

option "general.useragent.locale" von en-US auf de-DE ändern

und du hast ihn in deutsch auch wenn du nur mit "firefox" startest.

mfg

----------

## slick

Also entweder bin ich zu blöd oder irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Ich habe es nicht geschafft beim 1.0.4 das deutsche Sprachpaket zu installieren, daher mal das ebuild für einen dt. firefox-bin... 

```
# /usr/local/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.4.ebuild

inherit nsplugins eutils mozilla-launcher

IUSE="gnome"

DESCRIPTION="The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser (de-DE)"

SRC_URI="http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/${PV}/linux-i686/de-DE/firefox-${PV}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox"

RESTRICT="nostrip nomirror"

KEYWORDS="-* x86 amd64"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1"

DEPEND="virtual/libc"

RDEPEND="virtual/x11

        x86? (

                >=sys-libs/lib-compat-1.0-r2

                >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2

        )

        amd64? (

                >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-1.0

                >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-1.0

        )

        >=www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.28"

S=${WORKDIR}/firefox

# This is a binary x86 package => ABI=x86

# Please keep this in future versions

# Danny van Dyk <kugelfang@gentoo.org> 2005/03/26

has_multilib_profile && ABI="x86"

src_install() {

        # Install firefox in /opt

        dodir /opt

        mv ${S} ${D}/opt/firefox

        # Plugin path setup (rescuing the existing plugins)

        src_mv_plugins /opt/firefox/plugins

        # Fixing permissions

        chown -R root:root ${D}/opt/firefox

        # mozilla-launcher-1.8 supports -bin versions

        dodir /usr/bin

        cat <<EOF >${D}/usr/bin/firefox-bin

#!/bin/sh

#

# Stub script to run mozilla-launcher.  We used to use a symlink here but

# OOo brokenness makes it necessary to use a stub instead:

# http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78890

export MOZILLA_LAUNCHER=firefox-bin

exec /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "\$@"

EOF

        chmod 0755 ${D}/usr/bin/firefox-bin

        # Install icon and .desktop for menu entry

        if use gnome; then

                insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

                doins ${FILESDIR}/icon/mozillafirefox-bin-icon.png

                # Fix bug 54179: Install .desktop file into /usr/share/applications

                # instead of /usr/share/gnome/apps/Internet (18 Jun 2004 agriffis)

                insinto /usr/share/applications

                doins ${FILESDIR}/icon/mozillafirefox-bin.desktop

        fi

        # Normally firefox-bin-0.9 must be run as root once before it can

        # be run as a normal user.  Drop in some initialized files to

        # avoid this.

        einfo "Extracting firefox-bin-${PV} initialization files"

        tar xjpf ${FILESDIR}/firefox-bin-0.9-init.tar.bz2 -C ${D}/opt/firefox

}

pkg_preinst() {

        export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=${ROOT}/opt/firefox

        # Remove the old plugins dir

        pkg_mv_plugins /opt/firefox/plugins

        # Remove entire installed instance to prevent all kinds of

        # problems... see bug 44772 for example

        rm -rf "${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}"

}

pkg_postinst() {

        export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=${ROOT}/opt/firefox

        update_mozilla_launcher_symlinks

}

pkg_postrm() {

        update_mozilla_launcher_symlinks

}
```

----------

## schotter

Um dem Language Switcher nicht installieren zu müssen kann man auch about:config in die adressleiste eingeben, dann nach general.useragent.locale suchen und nach de-DE abändern. Das Sprachpaket muss natürlich installiert sein.

----------

## slick

Hatte komischerweise alles nix gebracht. Hatte mir auch div. Language-Switscher installiert. Naja, jetzt gehts ja... wollte das halt nur posten falls es jemand benötigt.

----------

## Rawk

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> firefox -install-global-extension /path/zu/de-DE.xpi
> ...

 

Geht das auch irgendwie mit Thunderbird?

```

-install-global-extension

```

scheint es bei thunderbird nicht zu geben...

----------

## OG SWAT RV

Hallo ,

Ich kriege es einfach nicht auf die Kette dem Firefox deutsch beizubringen . Ich habe unzählige treats gelesen  :Sad: 

Ich gehe so vor :

emerge mozilla-firefox

downloaden des deutschen Sprachefile de-DE.xpi

Ich speichere es unter :/home/ralf/.mozilla/firefox/1vs9jof3.default/chrome & /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome

dann gebe Ich im firefoxbrowser : "about:config"   ein und ändere "general.useragent.locale" auf "de-DE"

Aber alles bleibt auf englisch  :Question: 

----------

## bmuskalla

eventuell hilft dir folgendes weiter: http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/switch-locales/

----------

## moe

Und warum speicherst du das Sprachpaket und lässt Firefox es nicht selbst installieren?

Gruss Maurice

BTW Der Titel ist nicht besonders aussagekräftig.

----------

## Earthwings

Letzte drei Beiträge hier angehängt.

----------

## OG SWAT RV

Ok ,

Und warum speicherst du das Sprachpaket und lässt Firefox es nicht selbst installieren?

Gruss Maurice 

Das habe Ich jetzt gemacht ( wuste vorher garnicht das dass geht )

zuerst das Sprachpaket , und dan den Language Switcher , firefox restartet und unter Tools - Languages de - DE ausgewählt , restartet :

Immer noch alles in englisch  :Sad:   obwohl unter Tools - Languages -   de - DE ausgewählt ist .

Klappt auch nicht als root  :Sad: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *OG SWAT RV wrote:*   

> Ok ,
> 
> Und warum speicherst du das Sprachpaket und lässt Firefox es nicht selbst installieren?
> 
> Gruss Maurice 
> ...

 

Lösche mal das Mozilla Verzeichnis in Deinem Homeverzeichnis....und starte den Firefox wie oben beschrieben noch mal....

Hatte auch mal das Problem nach einem Update....

G. R.

----------

## OG SWAT RV

Hallo ,

Lösche mal das Mozilla Verzeichnis in Deinem Homeverzeichnis....und starte den Firefox wie oben beschrieben noch mal.... 

Ok habe Ich gemacht . Ich musste die Sprachdatei aber nocheinmal herunterladen .

Es klappt aber immer noch nicht , das Firefox in deutsch startet .

Die einzige möglichkeit im Moment ist , das Ich zB im Kicker eine Verknüpfung für Firefox setze und diese bei Eigenschaften - Programm  -UILocale tr-TR -contentLocale TR  hinzufüge ,

dann startet Firefox in deutsch .

 Aber  wen Firefox von einem anderen Programm aus gestartet wird ( zB Realplayer ) startet er wieder in englisch ,

obwohl das Sprachpaket , Language Switcher und   about:config  eingestellt sind  :Question: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *OG SWAT RV wrote:*   

> Hallo ,
> 
> Lösche mal das Mozilla Verzeichnis in Deinem Homeverzeichnis....und starte den Firefox wie oben beschrieben noch mal.... 
> 
> Ok habe Ich gemacht . Ich musste die Sprachdatei aber nocheinmal herunterladen .
> ...

 

Noch ein Schuß ins Blaue...

hast Du selber kompiliert oder die bin Version?

tu mal deinstallieren...alles was Firefox heißt löschen

und neu installieren. Hatte wie gesagt auch mal das Problem nach einem Update.....da hatten dann irgendwo die rechte nicht mehr gestimmt

starte im Moment zur Sicherheit auch so:

/usr/bin/firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE %U...und klappt auch...jetzt auch aus anderen Programmen...

G. Roland

----------

## slick

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> /usr/bin/firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE %U...und klappt auch...jetzt auch aus anderen Programmen...

 

Genau so hatte ich das auch, aber dann hatte ich auch folgendes Problem

 *OG SWAT RV wrote:*   

> ... wen Firefox von einem anderen Programm aus gestartet wird ( zB Realplayer ) startet er wieder in englisch ,
> 
> obwohl das Sprachpaket , Language Switcher und   about:config  eingestellt sind 

 

Das kam daher das die Programme alle "direkt" /usr/bin/firefox aufrufen und sich nicht um die "Verknüpfung" kümmern welche ich mir dazu anlegt hatte.

Also habe ich das Script /usr/bin/firefox editiert und dort die Parameter für die Sprache eingefügt. Allerdings, entweder wars ein Denk-/Tippfehler meinerseits oder ein grundsätzliches Problem, sobald ich eine Firefox-Fenster offen hatte und per Ausführen von /usr/bin/firefox eine neues Fenster öffnen wollte, erkannte er das geöffnete Fenster nicht und meckerte immer das das aktuelle Profil in Benutzung sei.

Also habe ich dann Firefox mit dem oben geposteten ebuild als deutsches Binary installiert und seit dem keine Probleme mehr.

----------

## red-wolf76

Ok, was verpasse ich hier?

Ich habe soeben FireFox 1.0.5. frisch emerged. Ich benutze noch die 1.0.4 Sprachdatei. Unter einem Benutzer habe ich die deutschen Menüs und die dt. Oberfläche, in einem anderen Account allerdings nicht, obwohl ich auch dort die exakt gleichen Schritte unternommen habe. Die de-DE-locale-Einstellungen im "about:config" und im /usr/lib/.../pref/firefox-l10n.js habe ich bereits vorgenommen. Die de-DE.xpi liegt im Homeverzeichnis des betroffenen Accounts und gehört diesem auch.

Das Problem war auch schon im FireFox der Version 1.0.4 vorhanden. Im betreffenden Account habe ich bereits den .Mozilla-Ordner im Home-Verzeichnis gelöscht, um sicherzugehen, daß nicht irgendwelche obskuren Einstellungen mir querschießen.

Was kann ich noch tun? Mir persönlich wäre es ja egal, den FF in Englisch zu haben, aber der Account gehört dummerweise meiner Freundin, und die besteht nunmal drauf, Deutsch zu bekommen, weil ihr Englisch leider nicht so dolle ist!  :Smile: 

Würde gern den Grund wissen, weshalb der Account partout nicht auf Deutsch den FireFox haben möchte.

----------

## slick

Es gibt Probleme bei der Version 1.0.5, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das auf die Lokalisierung auswirkt:

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61759 wrote:*   

> Asa Dotzler, Chef der Mozilla-Qualitätssicherung, hat die Arbeitsgruppen, die sich mit Lokalisieren des Thunderbird-Mailclients beschäftigen, gebeten, die Anstrengungen für die Übersetzung der 1.0.5-Release einzustellen. Der Website der deutschen Übersetzer ist zu entnehmen, dass die Mozilla-Entwickler unbeabsichtigterweise eine API verändert haben, was dazu führt, dass Erweiterungen zu Thunderbird nicht mehr kompatibel sind. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Auch der Webbrowser Firefox ist von diesem Fehler betroffen und wird nicht in offizieller deutscher 1.0.5-Version erscheinen. Dies wird von den Entwicklern im Bugzilla-Bugtracking-System von Mozilla bestätigt. Auch hier soll bald eine 1.0.6-Release nachgeschoben werden.

 

----------

## red-wolf76

 *slick wrote:*   

> Es gibt Probleme bei der Version 1.0.5, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das auf die Lokalisierung auswirkt:
> 
>  *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61759 wrote:*   Asa Dotzler, Chef der Mozilla-Qualitätssicherung, hat die Arbeitsgruppen, die sich mit Lokalisieren des Thunderbird-Mailclients beschäftigen, gebeten, die Anstrengungen für die Übersetzung der 1.0.5-Release einzustellen. Der Website der deutschen Übersetzer ist zu entnehmen, dass die Mozilla-Entwickler unbeabsichtigterweise eine API verändert haben, was dazu führt, dass Erweiterungen zu Thunderbird nicht mehr kompatibel sind. 
> 
> ...
> ...

 Kurios, ich habe es gestern nämlich doch noch hinbekommen. Offensichtlich schert sich FireFox 1.0.5 nicht um die Einstellungen in "about:config", sondern dafür um die Einstellungen in der .bashrc im Home-Verzeichnis.

Dort hatte ich zuvor bereits für den "funktionierenden" Account die folgenden Einträge hinzugefügt, die beim "problematischen" User-Account fehlten:

```
export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE"
```

Das in der ~/.bashrc eingetragen und "Presto!" es funktioniert!

----------

